

Government won't disclose why 12 girls suddenly developed tourettes in New York - ck2
http://www.wgrz.com/news/article/150087/37/Update-on-Tourettes-Like-Illness-in-Leroy

======
MrEnigma
Article won't disclose why 12 girls suddenly developed tourettes.

It appears they have answers, but because of HIPAA, they aren't releasing the
details. This is a good thing. If the parents want to get together and talk,
they will.

The first thing that came to my mind was that they were all using ritalin (or
something similar) or some other 'legal' drug.

~~~
ck2
In case you missed the details THEY WON'T TELL THE PARENTS.

Parents of minors. The parents clearly state they don't know.

Be sure to watch the video too despite the annoying pre-commercial.

Some are guessing they all got a bad immunization for something or gardasil at
the same time period, but we won't ever be told apparently one way or another.
They only confirmed it's not imaginary or faked.

When it's up to a dozen people, it's a public health hazard at that point
(they've been slowly finding more victims as a few weeks ago it was only half
a dozen).

------
drinian
Sensationalist headline, interesting article.

